# Vortex Razor HD 16-48x65 Spotting Scope



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Purchased new last summer and only used it during my hunt this past fall. Not a mark on it, always has been in its case. This scope is awesome! Only selling because I am starting my medical residency in a July and realistically won’t be able to use it as much as I’d like to. That and the crazy amount of student loans that will need repaid soon 

$750 shipped to your door. 

Text me at 2086805531 or PM. 

I’ll add new pics when I can.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Pics


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

More pics


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

SOLD


----------



## ShannonWhite (Feb 5, 2018)

it's a pity,want to buy this


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

ShannonWhite said:


> it's a pity,want to buy this


Watch the CamoFire web site for a while. They just closed a smoking deal on a Vortex Razor HD. I am sure that it will be back.

https://www.camofire.com/


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

ShannonWhite said:


> it's a pity,want to buy this


If the deal falls through, I'll keep you posted.


----------

